# Oil and Gas Sector



## Freedom (May 23, 2014)

Hi,

I am planning to move to Australia in September 2014. I am Civil Engineer with experience in Oil and Gas Sector.

Can somebody guide me where in Australia there are more Oil and Gas related job opportunities.

Thanks & Kind regards,


----------

